# Sticky  The Official Field Archery Pic Thread



## IGluIt4U

Awesome Lee.. you get the honor of being 'Stuck'... :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Awesome Lee.. you get the honor of being 'Stuck'... :chortle: :thumb: :cheers:


Dang, you & BH are on the ball this morning. I had no sooner posted it and BH changed the Title, then you got it stuck before I could reply to BH's PM.

Let's keep it going.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Well I brought the disc with the pics from the Billy Hill in...but I forgot to resize them first :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Well I brought the disc with the pics from the Billy Hill in...but I forgot to resize them first :doh:


If you'll use something like www.photobucket.com to "host" you pix, the resizing is automatic. I'm sure you can figure it out. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> If you'll use something like www.photobucket.com to "host" you pix, the resizing is automatic. I'm sure you can figure it out. :wink:


I know....but I don't like those sites. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> I know....but I don't like those sites. :wink:


You can open an account on AT Pics.. I just have to approve you ... :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> You can open an account on AT Pics.. I just have to approve you ... :wink:


 I may never get approved then:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> I may never get approved then:doh:


You haven't applied yet... :nyah:  If'n I remember to go there, I always approve new member requests.. :wink:


----------



## tichound

Thats a great looking coarse. Be nice if you post where they are located.


----------



## Brown Hornet

tichound said:


> Thats a great looking coarse. Be nice if you post where they are located.


It was in the Original Title...but I changed it.:wink:

But on Lee's pics it says where they are and what the target is

It's Jarlickers range in North Carolina:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

tichound said:


> Thats a great looking coarse. Be nice if you post where they are located.


Durham County Wildlife Club - Durham NC - just west of Raleigh. http://www.dcwc.net/


----------



## Wilde

Beautiful - I do like this round but we do not have any ranges left in our area. #5 looks like it could be trouble if you missed the bale on that one. Off into the Wilde Blue Yonder.

:wink:ee


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Wilde said:


> Beautiful - I do like this round but we do not have any ranges left in our area. #5 looks like it could be trouble if you missed the bale on that one. Off into the Wilde Blue Yonder.
> 
> :wink:ee


And just wait till you see #6.

Forget your arrow is you miss on either 5 or 6 - they'll be somewhere on the skeet/trap range.


----------



## field14

Wilde said:


> Beautiful - I do like this round but we do not have any ranges left in our area. #5 looks like it could be trouble if you missed the bale on that one. Off into the Wilde Blue Yonder.
> 
> :wink:ee


It is too bad that you don't have any field courses left out there to shoot on. Both you and I know how much of a challenge and how much fun it is to shoot those field/hunter rounds, haha.

We are fortunate around here where I live that we have a 28-target field course right down the road and a couple more within 2 hours driving distance, and several more about 4-6 hours away....and they have tournaments on them. I'm not partaking of 'em right now, since I got off onto a tangent into road bicycling...and if it is nice enough to shoot outdoors...it is WAY nice enough to go out and "plug 60 to 80 miles" on the road bicycle, hahaha.

I'll see about slipping out to the range when I get back from next week (another road bicycling/visiting trip, this time to NY State)....to post some pics of the Pekin Archer's range in Pekin, IL.....

One side is dangerous to your score...cuz it is like...FLAT as a pancake and easy to become complacent on...and the other half is a challenge cuz of the sidehills and up/downhills...AND...the order of the targets doesn't allow for getting a "run" of 20's going....challenging, for sure.

I always had more trouble scoring well on "pancake" courses that I ever did on hilly ones...in fact, my personal best field score came on one of the hilliest courses around at the time...couldn't best that on our "pancake" home-course, however....go figure.

field14


----------



## The Swami

Here is a link with some pictures of an Idaho course. It is located in Grangeville. It is the site of our NFAA state field tournament.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=352091&highlight=field+of+dreams

It is a real nice 28 target course. I am only showing you about half of it.


----------



## TCR1

Here are some photos from last year. Shooting a Long Distance Shoot that OBT was running.

Course is at Columbine Bowmen near Sedalia, CO. It is a beautiful 28 target field range with minor subtelties that will sneak up on you just about every target.
65 yarder
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=253192&d=1178854592

65 yarder...I know people shoot them better, but this target has owned me for the most part.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=253189&d=1178853952


----------



## swerve

*Meeker, CO*

80 yard WU. Uphill 7* . You can see the 2D animal on top of the but and the hunter face just below. Challenging target


----------



## swerve

*Meeker, CO*

40 yd. Difficult target shooting across a wash, two different angles.


----------



## swerve

*ATS QUEO in Cedar City, UT*

65 yd 13* downhill. Facing down a Canyon the wind always blows


----------



## swerve

*Ats queo*

40 yd . Can't remember the cut if any on this one. 1/2 yd I believe.


----------



## IGluIt4U

*Twelfth Precinct Archers*

Here is the TPA Course.. presently 14 targets, shoot twice.. not a hard course. :wink:

Target 1 - 

















Target 2 - 

















Target 3 - 

















Target 4 - 









Target 5 - 

















Target 6 - 

















Target 7 - 

















Target 8 - 

















Target 9 - 

















Target 10 - 

















Target 11 -

















Target 12 - 

















Target 13 -









Target 14 -


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sticky what the heck kind of course is that? :noidea: Half the targets are little red X's:doh:

you all don't have to post JUST pics of courses in this thread.....any pics from a round of field are allowed:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky what the heck kind of course is that? :noidea: Half the targets are little red X's:doh:
> 
> you all don't have to post JUST pics of courses in this thread.....any pics from a round of field are allowed:wink:


:frusty: You'd have thought that AT Pics would link from there to AT, eh??? :frusty: :frusty: 

Ok, lemme pb em...  I'll repost


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, moved all the pics to photobucket.. hopefully they'll show better there.. :chortle: :noidea:


----------



## mdbowhunter

Hey Sticky...are those pictures of each target at TPA...or are you showing off your Mystic?  I can't tell. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Hey Sticky...are those pictures of each target at TPA...or are you showing off your Mystic?  I can't tell. :wink:


:becky: Yea, that's it.. .:chortle: Usually when I shoot that range I just use the bowhangers that they have, rather than the pod.. guess I should have used the pod, eh??? :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ

*Here's some from the Usery Mountain Course in AZ*

This one's my favorite- a 35 Yd. Fan Target (this target is on a slight downhill angle)









Here's a 55 Yarder- 









And lastly- a 50 Yarder-









Now you know why us desert dwellers are so amazed by how 'green' all the other courses around the country are. If there is no water here. . .and there usually isn't, we only get a few inches of rain a year. . .the ground turns to sand.


----------



## jarlicker

I am just dieing to shoot one of these desert field courses. They look like they can be quite nasty on a windy day. What ever happened to that idea of holding the nationals at the NRA location.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jarlicker said:


> I am just dieing to shoot one of these desert field courses. They look like they can be quite nasty on a windy day. What ever happened to that idea of holding the nationals at the NRA location.


Joe, I spent nearly 4 years in Tucson and bird hunted many times in areas like this. I'd forgot just how beautiful it is. 

You know how around here if you happen to brush up against a bush you'll likely pickup up a hitch-hiking tick? Well, I don't remember the name of them, but there's some cactus out there that will "latch on to you" if you happen to brush them. We used to stand in amazement at how a bird could land on them with no effect, but just brush them with a stick, gun barrel, etc. and they would seem to fall apart.

Got an old Air Force buddy in southern Utah - may have to go visit him one day with a side trip to this range.

More pix needed. :tongue:


----------



## WrongdayJ

Jarlicker- You are right. . .breezes are always a concern.

Why, as a matter of fact, just today I shot the course pictured above and there was a constant slight breeze with occasional 'puffs' up to about 10 mph. I was drifting a bit, and my score reflected it. . .ended up with a 490.

Oh well. . .there's always next time.

BTW- @ Lee. . .If you happen to be in the area. . .please don't hesitate to drop me a line. I'd be glad to meet you and shoot one of our local courses (either the Usery course, or the Ben Avery course- see the links to these in the sticky section). Actually, this invite goes for ANY AT'ers that happen to be in the area.

The name of the cactus you are referring to is 'Cholla' (pronounced choy-ya). The roots of this cactus run very close to the surface of the sand, so when you walk next to them the cactus will move and may even fling a small spiney piece in your direction. They are nicknamed 'Jumping Cactus' for this very reason.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

First Annual Pragmatic Lee Field and Animal Round Shoot

Frank pulls out his recurve that's been in the attic for 30+ years.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bow Up and his first animal round


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Jarlicker showing off "as usual"


----------



## pragmatic_lee

The Pragmatic one going for a kill on the goose

Note to self: Wear long pants the next time I go looking an arrow in the briar patch


----------



## pragmatic_lee

And a few of the targets

Gophers









Them EVIL crows









Time for a "ring neck"


----------



## Brown Hornet

All I know is that is ONE BIG ARSE PHEASANT

You would have to use buckshot on that thing.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> All I know is that is ONE BIG ARSE PHEASANT
> 
> You would have to use buckshot on that thing.:wink:


It's called "zoom" (on the camera). :tongue:

Another Note: Notice in the 3rd pic of Frank his stab is missing?


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> All I know is that is ONE BIG ARSE PHEASANT
> 
> You would have to use buckshot on that thing.:wink:


 Guess they feed em good in NC??? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> It's called "zoom" (on the camera). :tongue:
> 
> Another Note: Notice in the 3rd pic of Frank his stab is missing?


No....that isn't from the zoom button.

When we shot our state field a couple months ago Vince and I said the same thing....that pheasant was the size of a hen turkey. I have shot a few pheasant in my day....and a big rooster is about 1/2 the size of those things maybe smaller:wink:


----------



## jarlicker

It is easy to say how big it is from home./ Try drawing up on her at 73 yards.
Those are just little baby arrows in that dot. The top one is a 3-28 Prag special.


----------



## nub.

*Backwards*








[/QUOTE]

We usually elevate the shooter not the target. What is behind this target?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

nub. said:


>


We usually elevate the shooter not the target. What is behind this target?[/QUOTE]

The very back of the shotgun trap/skeet range


----------



## IGluIt4U

A pic from TA today.. shot with Jay and Lisa.. didn't see too many others out there?? :noidea: :set1_thinking: Looks like we'll have a leg up for the corn shoot... :tongue: :nyah: :chortle: :cheers:

Hope to see many there next weekend... :thumb:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

You guys should really come out and try our Silver Dollar Shoot here in Vegas! It's up in the mountains and about 20-30 degrees cooler than Vegas!! It's at the end of Sept. and after shooting many ranges over the years, I can tell you it is one of the toughest ranges around!! They have actually made it easier and taken away targets on our upper range due to the difficulty!! 

I love both the ranges in AZ.!! I have shot Ben Avery many times and it really is a beautiful range!!! :wink: But being from Tennessee, there is something about a tree lined, beautiful range that's hard to beat!! 



jarlicker said:


> I am just dieing to shoot one of these desert field courses. They look like they can be quite nasty on a windy day. What ever happened to that idea of holding the nationals at the NRA location.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Ok I am back to normal now....I can post some pics from this year


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Ft. Belvoir, VA*

Target #1 25yds

Target #12 30yds

Target #4 40yds


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Ft. Belvoir, VA*

Target #14 55yds


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Prince William*

PWAs bunny...one of the trickest bunnies I have shot.

Nino working one over.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*AAA in MD*

Rattlemans range


----------



## WrongdayJ

NEVADAPRO said:


> . . .You guys should really come out and try our Silver Dollar Shoot here in Vegas! It's up in the mountains and about 20-30 degrees cooler than Vegas!! It's at the end of Sept. and after shooting many ranges over the years, I can tell you it is one of the toughest ranges around!! . . .
> 
> . . .I love both the ranges in AZ.!! I have shot Ben Avery many times and it really is a beautiful range!!! :wink: . . .


NevadaPro- I'm in. Silver Dollar Shoot here I come. I'm gonna be in Vegas real soon- and hopefully I can find some info about the shoot in one of the local Archery shops. If not, can you PM me with the details?


----------



## Brown Hornet

I forgot that we started this thread and that I never put up the pics from the Hill Billy :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

More from Cumberland


----------



## Brown Hornet

These are from the back half.....I was shot this half VERY good so there aren't as many of this side:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Still rolling down the Hill.....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hey.. don't mislead the members... this was NOT our target.. :nono:  :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

and my 3 favorite ones from the Hill in 2008 :darkbeer:




....oh and *Hill Billys *really *DON'T *count the same way the rest of us do :embara:


and on that target.....the Nano's were rollin with the Hill :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> ....oh and *Hill Billys *really *DON'T *count the same way the rest of us do :embara:


  

I'm gonna start a thread.. field archery bloopers..  I've seen a few of late that are worthy.. that one on the hill is among them.. :chortle: :chortle:

Great pics BH.. thanks.. :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

That would be sweet Sticky....:thumb:

I still remember the look on our faces when we realized what was there


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Hey.. don't mislead the members... this was NOT our target.. :nono:  :zip: :wink:


No it wasn't....it was the group behind us


----------



## WrongdayJ

*More Pics from the desert. . .*

Here's a pic of a 15 yarder. . .









Here's a before and after of a 25 yarder. . .

















Before and after of a 45 yarder. . .

















Lastly- here's a 60 yarder that is a real killer. . .for some reason there is always a breeze around this target. . .


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I've got to plan a trip to AZ - that is a beautiful range and brings back a lot of memories from my days in Tucson.


----------



## Brown Hornet

J that is a cool range.....:thumb:

Bet it gets real hot on that range though....:wink:

But you sure are dropping a lot of points :wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ

Brown Hornet said:


> J that is a cool range.....:thumb:
> 
> Bet it gets real hot on that range though....:wink:
> 
> But you sure are dropping a lot of points :wink:


Thanks! Yea, it does get pretty hot. I shoot in the early morning but it's still pretty toasty. When I shoot a course solo (like today) I spread out the shots to avoid damaging the knocks (by accident of course. . .Robin Hoods are never intentional when I'm shooting). 

@Lee- Next weekend I am going to the Ben Avery facility and I'll take some shots of that one. I wish you would come out- I'd very much like to shoot a round with ya! I'm also gonna shoot in Vegas at the Silver Dollar Shoot in Sept. I'm definately taking the camara on that one!!!

I am going to try to make it out to shoot on the East Coast sometime next year (I'm thinking late Spring). I just gotta shoot some of those courses back there that I hear so much about!!!! I'll have the new X-force 7 by then and I wanna break her in proper.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Mohincan Bowman, MD*

Took a couple pics out at Ron's place today......the range is in great shape.

Ron put in a ton of work:clap:


----------



## Brown Hornet

One more.....


----------



## WrongdayJ

Everytime I see pics from ya'lls ranges I get :greenwithenvy: !

It's so green and nice there. 

One bad thing though. . .I hear you guys have mosquitos there that are big enough to ride on. Is that true?

I shot a course in Minnesota once that was so bad- the mosquitoes would grab your arrow out of mid-air!!!! 

(Kidding, but they were pretty bad.)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WrongdayJ said:


> Everytime I see pics from ya'lls ranges I get :greenwithenvy: !
> 
> It's so green and nice there.
> 
> One bad thing though. . .*I hear you guys have mosquitos there that are big enough to ride on*. Is that true?
> 
> I shot a course in Minnesota once that was so bad- the mosquitoes would grab your arrow out of mid-air!!!!
> 
> (Kidding, but they were pretty bad.)


Don't know about riding them, but I killed a mosquito the other day that had 3 ticks on it.


----------



## WrongdayJ

*Different Desert Range Pics. . .*

Here are some of the Pics from the Ben Avery Archery Range. . .I normally don't shoot this one, as it is kinda far from where I live, but I am glad I did- Shot a personal BEST of 510 today!!!! Man- some people would be bummed with a 510, but I was high as a kite. Anyway here's the Pics (and there is a special 'thank you' Pic for Pragmatic_Lee at the bottom)

Here's a 25 Yarder. . .









A nasty 35 yard Fan Uphill. . .









A 50 yarder. . .









Before and after 60 yarder. . .

















Before and after 65 yarder. . .

















@ Lee- I ended up putting it here. . .it works like a champ!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

WrongdayJ said:


> @ Lee- I ended up putting it here. . .it works like a champ!!! Thanks again!!


More great pix of a great western range!! Glad the LS worked for you and it looks like it was meant for the stab. Congrats on the new PB!!

Lee


----------



## IGluIt4U

Some pics as posted in the Md State Field Archery Championship 8-23 and 8-24 at Anne Arundel Archers.

Here are a couple of the group gathering to get the lowdown on the assignments for the day's shooting.....


















Looks like even archers got a little Cap'n in em.. :noidea: :chortle: :wink:










A group of top female archers... :thumb:










The MD Archery Queen.. not sure how that happened.. she ain't even from MD!! :chortle: :wink: Really likin the headgear.. :thumb: :wink:










Some of the many award recipients.. :cheers:

































AAA's young Jedi... 









and of course, the Queen and King.. :lol: :thumb: Great shootin Jay.. :cheers: (notice.. the Cap'n in him.. )


----------



## psargeant

Pics of the field course at Stick and wheel in Colfax, NC. Target #3 the 36F (40 yd on the field half)


----------



## psargeant

Target 4 the 58WU


----------



## psargeant

#5 the birdie/bunny


----------



## psargeant

#6 the 48 (50 field)


----------



## psargeant

#7 the 15-14


----------



## psargeant

#8 the 45WU (40 on hunter)


----------



## psargeant

#9 20 yarder


----------



## psargeant

#10...amen corner starts here...may be the toughest finishing stretch in NC. You can't tell from the picture, but this shot is pretty steep downhill (1.5 yard cut) 65 yarder (64WU)


----------



## psargeant

#11 the 45...pretty steep uphill shot with awful footings...in the foreground, you can see a critter hole...prag swears the devil lives in it.


----------



## psargeant

I missed #12 the 35 (or 32F) seems easy until you see the gully you have to shoot down into and the trees you have to shoot around...
#13 the 80WU across a ditch with ever changing conditions and footings:


----------



## psargeant

#14 the finishing target...after you just dragged your butt up the hill from the 80 yopu get to face this bugger of a 30 yarder (28F)


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> #11 the 45...pretty steep uphill shot...in the foreground, you can see a critter hole...prag swears the devil lives in it.


Yes, the devil lives in that hole! You should add a pix here of the footing on that target. I think the devil comes out every night and changes it. 

Great pictures Sarge - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Eutaw Forrest in Md*

Sticky, Bubble Yum and I shot Eutaw Forrest in Md today....here are a BUNCH of pics from the range. I tried to take a pic of most of the targets....I missed a few and skipped the bunnies and most of the short ones. But its a really nice looking range.


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Eutaw Forrest in Md*

Round 2


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Eutaw Forrest in Md*

Round 3


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Eutaw Forrest in Md*

Round 4


----------



## IGluIt4U

Here's one of the Eutaw bunnies...


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, time for pics.. you guys are slackin.. big time.. :nono: 

Today at AAA, shot with Bees, Bowgod and his girlfriend Jen.. 

Made at least one good shot.. :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

I only took a couple pics, but.. here's Bees, wonderin what the heck it going on with his arrows.. :zip: :chortle: 

and Bowgod, who did in fact have to shoot with a handicap, so.. I gotta give him credit.. he hung in there.. but.. I wonder.. did the painkillers help him? :noidea: :zip: :chortle:

Jen, who 'bout kicked all of our butts, but luckily for us, she faltered on a couple that we didn't, but she shot quite well.. :thumb: :cheers:

and my man Kyle, sportin a Mowhawk, with PennysDad and almost Blondstar, but Bees is hidin her... :lol:

Thanks all, had a fun day at the range.. :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Oh, the best for last.. yes, Sticky wins a crispy today.. didn't shoot well, but just well enough..  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sticky was that a Hooter on the 80? 


And you are right....people are slippin' seems like you and I are the only ones that really ever take pics of anything but our bows on AT :zip:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky was that a Hooter on the 80?
> 
> 
> And you are right....people are slippin' seems like you and I are the only ones that really ever take pics of anything but our bows on AT :zip:


hehehe.. no, to be honest, I think it was a 50.. :lol: :wink:

Edit.. it was the second shot on one of the 58w/u's, so it was like 55 or 53, whichever comes after 58.. :noidea: :lol: But.. I knew when the shot broke, it was an X.. didn't even have to look.. 

Now, if I can get that feeling for more than 50 out of 112 shots, I'll be cookin.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky was that a Hooter on the 80?
> 
> 
> And you are right....people are slippin' seems like you and I are the only ones that really ever take pics of anything but our bows on AT :zip:



He should have got a close up of the IV hanging out of my arm while we shot.
I just got home from my second, and third round of antibiotics. I have so many meds pumping through my system right now I can taste them seeping through the pores in my mouthukey:

But we had a great time just didn't bring the camera along. I'll have it at the Hill though.


----------



## IGluIt4U

BOWGOD said:


> He should have got a close up of the IV hanging out of my arm while we shot.
> I just got home from my second, and third round of antibiotics. I have so many meds pumping through my system right now I can taste them seeping through the pores in my mouthukey:
> 
> But we had a great time just didn't bring the camera along. I'll have it at the Hill though.


Closeup? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> He should have got a close up of the IV hanging out of my arm while we shot.
> I just got home from my second, and third round of antibiotics. I have so many meds pumping through my system right now I can taste them seeping through the pores in my mouthukey:
> 
> But we had a great time just didn't bring the camera along. I'll have it at the Hill though.


What the heck is wrong with you :noidea: 

You get the soldier award.....but if you went and shot. Injury or sickness doesn't give you a pass. I shot LAS on my death bed.....I was so sick I only had two beers the enitre weekend.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> What the heck is wrong with you :noidea:
> 
> You get the soldier award.....but if you went and shot. Injury or sickness doesn't give you a pass. I shot LAS on my death bed.....I was so sick I only had two beers the enitre weekend.



at least you got some calories lol.
I broke a tooth a couple weeks back, and it got real bad infected. I did a cycle of oral antibiotics and it only got worse so I spent the week end on IV antibiotics (and pain killers) I wasn't able to eat for almost 3 days.

But sticky laid down the challenge, and I'll be damn if I'll ever back down to a good challenge so I showed IV and all. And at the end of the day I handed over the crispie like a man, and we agreed to a rematch sometime when I am in better health.

Bad thing is the damn tooth still hurts. I got 2 more rounds of IV's since then, and they took the IV out, and sent me home on a high dose oral antibiotic that hopefully will get the job done.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Nope, Dave didn't take a pass.. he was actually early! :mg:  and said, though he didn't think he'd be shootin his normal, he was up for a shoot.. so, we shot.. :lol: and yes, I'll give him a fair rematch anytime.  :thumb:


----------



## Bobmuley

I like the looks of the Ft. Belvoir course the most...just the right amount of shade and open area and nicely prepared.

Our local course is pretty generic, but I'll be on the Air force Academy in a week and a half and promise to pull some pic's while I'm there.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bobmuley said:


> I like the looks of the Ft. Belvoir course the most...just the right amount of shade and open area and nicely prepared.
> 
> Our local course is pretty generic, but I'll be on the Air force Academy in a week and a half and promise to pull some pic's while I'm there.


I have been shooting Belvoir for years  It was built by some guys that know their way around a field course years ago :wink:

It's not in very good shape right now though.....All of the bales need to be changed out. If you are shooting anything smaller then a 3-49 you are going to be pulling arrows out the back or pushing them back through on a lot of the bales....ukey: But since it's not really run by a club anymore.....we are screwed 

I am pretty good with my camera now....It was still new to me last year when I went to the Hill.....So I will have new pics to post after this weekend.

Plus I will get Hinky's DoJo on Fri


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Tuscarora....Frederick Md*

*Hinky's DoJo*

#19 30 yarder

#18 45 WU

#21 35 Fan

#22 20 yarder

#23 55 Yarder


----------



## Brown Hornet

More from *Hinky's DoJo*

#25 45 yarder

#26 60 yarder

# 1 36 fan

#3 64 WU

#8 23/20


----------



## Brown Hornet

More still from *Hinky's DoJo*

#8 23/20....better pic

:noidea:

#10 44 yarder

#13 80 WU


----------



## Old_Leghumper

Thanks for the pix of Hinky's DoJo - amazing that only 4 days after shooting it, that day seems like a "distant" memory - the Hill can do strange things to ya.


----------



## jarlicker

Delete that photo of #13. I really dont want to remember that one. 
It ruined a perfectly good round for me Friday. The down hill target looked like it would need to be cut a 1/2 to full yard. So I cut it. Missed a 1/8" low. O/k target does not need to be cut. Shoot the next two out the top 1/2 inch. Now scratching my head, I just touch the dot on the last shot.
Of course everyone back at the DoJo says there is nothing special about that shot. Fooey I say!


----------



## field14

jarlicker said:


> Delete that photo of #13. I really dont want to remember that one.
> It ruined a perfectly good round for me Friday. The down hill target looked like it would need to be cut a 1/2 to full yard. So I cut it. Missed a 1/8" low. O/k target does not need to be cut. Shoot the next two out the top 1/2 inch. Now scratching my head, I just touch the dot on the last shot.
> Of course everyone back at the DoJo says there is nothing special about that shot. Fooey I say!


Now....doncha know that if you have ANY doubt at all in your mind during the shot sequence...you WILL shoot a "4" or worse? You hasta shoot the shot with CONFIDENCE and try like the dickens not to second guess yourself out the other direction.....

So much more easy to be an "armchair quarterback" than to be on the field, isn't it, hahahahaha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> Delete that photo of #13. I really dont want to remember that one.
> It ruined a perfectly good round for me Friday. The down hill target looked like it would need to be cut a 1/2 to full yard. So I cut it. Missed a 1/8" low. O/k target does not need to be cut. Shoot the next two out the top 1/2 inch. Now scratching my head, I just touch the dot on the last shot.
> Of course everyone back at the DoJo says there is nothing special about that shot. Fooey I say!


That course always gets me....don't know why. But then I have always shot it with Hinky and we are always cuttin' up and shooting 100mph so that may have something to do with it :doh:

I think we waited about 30-40 mins for your group to finish


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> That course always gets me....don't know why. But then I have always shot it with Hinky and we are always cuttin' up and shooting 100mph so that may have something to do with it :doh:
> 
> I think we waited about 30-40 mins for your group to finish


I shot my PB on that course... with Hinky and YJ.. :lol: :noidea:


----------



## jarlicker

We had a youngin in our group. That caused us to be slow. Had to stop several times to get him straight. 
Then there was a fawn laying like 15 yards from the stake at the 60 yarder on the back half. We shot the target while he watched. The youngin walked towards him. He got up and weebled and woobled then just stare at us. So, we returned the favor foir a few minute before we both walked off. I thought some venison veal would have been good for lunch. But there was enough for only two of us. So why bother. Darn thing had twelve rings all over it. Those chewies just dont have anything better to do.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok, a few pics from today's Chesapeake Classic at TPA in MD.. 

Shot with Rick and Shane Wills and of course Hornet.. :lol: Had a ball, shot a PB, Shane made Hornet sting himself, but he still got me by one stroke.. :frusty: 

Here's TheShooter and Jumpmaster havin at it.. :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

A pic of the group ahead of us, including Hornet's Brother, tryin to hide from the camera (in the first pic).. :chortle: :wink:

and a 40 down the hill.. or was it 30? :set1_thinking:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Oh, did I mention that Shane got Hornet to sting himself? :noidea: :zip:

Well, here he is sheddin a small tear as we approached the target butt..   

and lastly, Hornet the Coach after the round.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, did I mention that Shane got Hornet to sting himself? :noidea: :zip:
> 
> Well, here he is sheddin a small tear as we approached the target butt..
> 
> and lastly, Hornet the Coach after the round.. :thumb: :cheers:


Yes he did....someone FINALLY got me.... it did take him two years though 


Krystal.....elbow :wink:


----------



## TheShooter

That was a great pic of the "hey your peep isn't turning" Lol. By the way did you get that fixed?????? Better before next week!!


----------



## Krys1313

TheShooter said:


> That was a great pic of the "hey your peep isn't turning" Lol. By the way did you get that fixed?????? Better before next week!!


Hahaha yep peep is all better now it is turned and at the right height!! I look forward to next week only 2 days work YEAA!!!


----------



## steve morley

Some pics from European champs in Wales in July, tough courses

I hear the world champs in Germany will be just as hard.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Man... sure has been quiet in this thread since last September.. :sleepy2: :chortle:

Ok people, wake up! :horn: Field archery season is here!!! :tongue: :darkbeer:

First shoot today at NORVA.. a nice course, pretty challenging, a good test for the new Cat.. :thumb: 

One of our better targets, the 80 w/u on the back side.. and yes.. those red fletched ones is mine.. :tongue: :lol:











A few of our crew.. Hornet and Nino shooting, Vince and I standing by... 



























































and the crew that followed us, Bowgod and his better half, her lil sister Rachel and golfinguy. Seemed like they all had a good time and if I remember correctly, Jen was the Hooter Queen of the group.. :thumb: :cheers:



























Pretty good follow through, eh? :wink: :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27

Sticky, you caught the ONLY time all day that BG finished shooting his arrows before I did. I swear he drew his bow at LEAST 275-300 times during the round and that may be conservative! We were all harassing him about all the letdowns, but as he said, he was just knocking the rust off, so I guess we can't pick on him too bad.


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> Sticky, you caught the ONLY time all day that BG finished shooting his arrows before I did. I swear he drew his bow at LEAST 275-300 times during the round and that may be conservative! We were all harassing him about all the letdowns, but as he said, he was just knocking the rust off, so I guess we can't pick on him too bad.


:chortle: :chortle: Yea, the man can let down more than anyone I know.. :nod:

We/I really only saw you guys on the last few targets, since we finished ahead of you, so I had few opps to take pics of your group.. I know Hornet did get some though and he'll post em up soon, I'm sure..  (once he and Nino get over the loss of last night) :sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: :chortle: Yea, the man can let down more than anyone I know.. :nod:


I'm just the opposite.. I almost never let down, only when my arrow bounces off the blade during the draw, which it did a few times yesterday, since mine are too short to reach up and put the arrow back on the blade.. :frusty:


----------



## golfingguy27

lol.. I just noticed you added the "aka Grimmace" to my name... I changed my avatar to what it is now before I noticed your addition.. by the way, when I was looking for a pic, I found the right spelling is actually Grimace... lol


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> I'm just the opposite.. I almost never let down, only when my arrow bounces off the blade during the draw, which it did a few times yesterday, since mine are too short to reach up and put the arrow back on the blade.. :frusty:


Dave was having that problem a ton yesterday too, but he was able to reach up and put it back up there. I haven't had an issue with my homemade Jesse/Grimace mount. I guess I either have the blade set at just the right angle, or my loop/nock point setup works well to keep some down pressure on it.


----------



## Bowgod's Lady

The First Official Crispies from Grimace and my own lil sis!:grin:

Still waiting for the one from my other half.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Pics I took from the shoot at NORVA are in this thread 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1189522


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I just noticed you added the "aka Grimmace" to my name... I changed my avatar to what it is now before I noticed your addition.. by the way, when I was looking for a pic, I found the right spelling is actually Grimace... lol


I can fix that for you.. :wink: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27

Bowgod's Lady said:


> The First Official Crispies from Grimace and my own lil sis!:grin:
> 
> Still waiting for the one from my other half.


That's funny... she's going to make her soon to be husband pay for her hooters....


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> That's funny... she's going to make her soon to be husband pay for her hooters....


:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:

Well, she did earn the title "Hooter Queen" yesterday... :noidea: :lol:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Well, she did earn the title "Hooter Queen" yesterday... :noidea: :lol:


Yes she did earn it.. I'm not sure how many she ended up with, but I am pretty sure it was over half of them. I had 2 and Rachel had 2, the rest were between BG and Jen, and I know she had him by quite a few.


----------



## Hosscoller

Woodlake Antelope Archers in Woodlake CA. Hosts Broken Arrow early March, 40 targets the first day and 20 the second, we are located in the foothills just east of Visalia CA. 

here is a link to the range map, they are older pictures, all of the targets are covered now. Longest shot 91yds on target #17, you can see there are some steep up and downhill targets. And I can tell you after shooting the Bunny shoot and the 21 or bust the next day my old but was wore out. 


3/6 9:00am Broken Arrow Shoot
3/7 8:30am Broken Arrow Shoot
4/3 9:00am Bunny Shoot
4/4 8:30am 21 or Bust
11/6 9:00am San Joaquin Valley Championships
11/7 8:30am 21 or Bust


For those interested Fresno Field Archers is hosting Fresno Safari the last weekend in April before the big shoot in Redding. Most of the big factory shooters are there to get warmed up, It's one of the most beautiful courses I've seen in California besides Mt. Madonna's Bug shoot in July. Fresno has 60 targets, some 3d and some paper, target #1 is a full size 3d African Elephant, and adults shoot it at 101yds. If you're going to Redding stop in Fresno the weekend before you won't be sorry. Madera Field Archers also has a shoot this month, their "Bounty Hunt". I can't offer any opinions on this one, they are a new club and this will be the second time they have held this shoot, but most of their members make the shoots at Woodlake and Fresno and are a great group. I do plan on going this year, last year I was at the bottom of the Grand Canyon and wishing I was home shooting....... sad huh!


----------



## Brown Hornet

*2 Rivers - Front Royal, Va*

Here are a bunch of pics of the range at 2 Rivers.....This was the first time I have been to this range and was VERY impressed with the layout :clap: 

Bowgod, Jen, Grimus, Clyde (Bowgod's Chewie cousin) and I had a great time on the range.....I got pics of most of the targets I think....other then the 20s and under unless I was just snapping away 

and they make some mean sweet tea :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Bowgod and Jen on the 15

Grimace and Clyde


----------



## Brown Hornet

45 WU

BG and Grimace

I just realized I skipped a few targets...:doh: Jen on the bunny


----------



## Brown Hornet

The 3 amigos shooting the 25...

Bowgod getting blown around by the highway winds :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Clyde on the uphill 50 that if you shoot for 50 your not gonna get a 5 on :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

someone needs to get a room :chortle:

Bowgod doing his thing


----------



## Brown Hornet

My favorite pic of the day


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jen trying to figure out a way to get back in the Hooter race :wink:

Clyde and Grimace learned AFTER they shot about "fixing" the footing :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great pics Bro.. that sure is one COLORFUL target y'all shot there.. :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Random pics....and the only one I got in :chortle: 4X on the 15/14


----------



## Brown Hornet

Heading down the back stretch


----------



## Brown Hornet

and that's it....thanks again to the folks at 2 Rivers :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Great pics Bro.. that sure is one COLORFUL target y'all shot there.. :thumb: :chortle:


That blue pin in the middle of your arrow was the Hooter....you know who's bow it came from :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> That blue pin in the middle of your arrow was the Hooter....you know who's bow it came from :wink:


Yep.. I've seen those blue pins before... :chortle: :thumb:

Hope ya don't mind me 'borrowing' it.. the snow pic was melting..  :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Looks like a nice course.. wish I could have come down.. :nod:


----------



## BOWGOD

Well you sure had plenty of time to take pics that's for sure:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Borrow away my man.....you know you have special privies :wink:

You would have had a good time....that's a nice range for sure....just wish the targets were a touch "softer" :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27

Nice pics Hornet.. I may carry my little camera this week.


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> Borrow away my man.....you know you have special privies :wink:
> 
> You would have had a good time....that's a nice range for sure....just wish the targets were a touch "softer" :chortle:


I know I for one have some arrow lube headed my way.. I think I scraped half of my nanos away..


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> Nice pics Hornet.. I may carry my little camera this week.


That's all ya need.. small, easily pocketed and we don't care about great pic quality, we just want pics!! :lol:

Besides.. you'll kill yerself carrying an slr around and right now, focus on the game, not the hoopla..  :cheers:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> That's all ya need.. small, easily pocketed and we don't care about great pic quality, we just want pics!! :lol:
> 
> Besides.. you'll kill yerself carrying an slr around and right now, focus on the game, not the hoopla..  :cheers:


But SLR's are so much more fun to use!! lol


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> Nice pics Hornet.. I may carry my little camera this week.





golfingguy27 said:


> But SLR's are so much more fun to use!! lol


Agreed, but.. this is archery class... not photo lab.. :nono:  :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> Agreed, but.. this is archery class... not photo lab.. :nono:  :wink:



I suppose that is true.. I was telling Hornet the other day, I do want to mess with taking some good archery pics at some point. I want to find the right shutter speed to get those cool pics with the arrow just leaving the string as a blur, etc..


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> I suppose that is true.. I was telling Hornet the other day, I do want to mess with taking some good archery pics at some point. I want to find the right shutter speed to get those cool pics with the arrow just leaving the string as a blur, etc..


Well, we need to get together for some practice and fun one day then... I agree.. the pockets don't cut it for that.. I tried taking probably 90% of the pics the past couple shoots just at the shooter's release... still ain't found an arrow.. cause the damned camera don't 'click' when ya press the button like an slr will...


----------



## IGluIt4U

I don't know how many fps my pocket cam will do in 'all out assault mode', but that's my next test.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, we need to get together for some practice and fun one day then... I agree.. the pockets don't cut it for that.. I tried taking probably 90% of the pics the past couple shoots just at the shooter's release... still ain't found an arrow.. cause the damned camera don't 'click' when ya press the button like an slr will...


Yep.. that's actually the main reason I got an SLR to start out with. Not for archery, but for horse photography. I would try and catch a horse going over a jump and never get it because of that delay. I'm also into aviation. I sat at Frederick Airport for hours one day taking pics of planes and helicopters. Finding the right shutter speeds to get a nice blur of the props so you could tell they were moving, but not so much that they were a total blur, or totally stopping the blade either. All the things that make an SLR fun to play with.


----------



## tabarch

Glad all of you made it out this way, wish I could have shot with ya but maybe next time:darkbeer: there was one pic I thought for sure you would have but you must have missed it
Terry


----------



## josh_X_wny

My wife and I were finally able to hit the course at Lasalle this afternoon for our first field half of the year. Had some really good targets and a few not so good, but ended up with a 273... not my best but I was happy for the first time out. Pictures were taken with my phone so they are not the best quality

1. The Blue "loaner" ultra elite from str8arrow while mine is back at hoyt, its a shooter!
2. Wife shooting the 15yrd
3. 50 yrd target
4. 45 walk up
4. Josh_x_wny


----------



## josh_X_wny

1. josh_x_wny
2. wife
3. 45 walk up
4. 50 or 40 cant remember
5. 45 wu again


----------



## josh_X_wny

1. 80 yard wu
2. 30 yard (4x)
3. 30 yard again


----------



## Brown Hornet

Nice.....now I know who those pictures belong to on here :wink:

Good pics....and targets


----------



## IGluIt4U

Great pics Josh, thanks..:thumb:

I have a few more to put up... gotta get em uploaded tonite..


----------



## DHawk2

Here are a few from our Hunter/Animal round a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DHawk2

And a few more.


----------



## Rattleman

DHawk2 said:


> And a few more.


Is that a new fangled bow that shoot backwards??


----------



## Brown Hornet

What's up with the backward bow guy


----------



## DHawk2

Brown Hornet said:


> What's up with the backward bow guy


Just goofing off...he said "let me jump in there".

He actually shot a 277 Hunter and a 289 Animal.


----------



## Brown Hornet

what range is that DHawk?


----------



## DHawk2

Brown Hornet said:


> what range is that DHawk?


Bear Creek in Norton, VA. We have 14 targets and they are all flat except #14 and it does't have much elevation change. It is a pretty nice course though and we have long range plans of putting 14 more in and they won't be all flat.

From what I heard, field had pretty much died out at Bear Creek. One older man moved all the targets from the hillsides to the level ground. I think it was to make it easier for him to get around the course. He says the main reason was so you could get all your mark at the actual distance and if you go else where to shoot you can adjust for the elevation change. 

Here is a link to our website with some pics of all 14 targets.

www.bearcreekarcheryclub.com


----------



## psargeant

This target has been shown here before, #15 at DCWC. Here is sargejr. having a go at it...


----------



## DHawk2

Now when they set the distance on a target like that, do they measure straight out and then straight down? If so you could actually have both uphill and downhill shots on the same target.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rattleman

DHawk2 said:


> Now when they set the distance on a target like that, do they measure straight out and then straight down? If so you could actually have both uphill and downhill shots on the same target.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No they measure from the target face to the shooting stake.


----------



## mw31

psargeant said:


> This target has been shown here before, #15 at DCWC. Here is sargejr. having a go at it...


That shot looks wicked:mg:


----------



## golfingguy27

mw31 said:


> That shot looks wicked:mg:


Yes it does look wicked, and I will be one of the many facing it Saturday and Sunday. I've been stinking up the place on bunnies recently.. at least with this one I will have an excuse!


----------



## psargeant

mw31 said:


> That shot looks wicked:mg:


And it is every bit as evil as it looks... I love the way these pictures turned out...even from my phone...


----------



## Spoon13

mw31 said:


> That shot looks wicked:mg:





golfingguy27 said:


> Yes it does look wicked, and I will be one of the many facing it Saturday and Sunday. I've been stinking up the place on bunnies recently.. at least with this one I will have an excuse!





psargeant said:


> And it is every bit as evil as it looks... I love the way these pictures turned out...even from my phone...


It's a piece of cake. It's the bunny for crying out loud!!!:wink:


----------



## tabarch

psargeant said:


> And it is every bit as evil as it looks... I love the way these pictures turned out...even from my phone...


what degree is the angle of the dangle for that there bunny?


----------



## golfingguy27

tabarch said:


> what degree is the angle of the dangle for that there bunny?


I'm more worried about the illusion of the protrusion...


----------



## Brown Hornet

Grimace.....you gonna tell me that you had your camera the other day and the only pic you took was of a stinkin' chewie target ukey:

Sarge what's the cut on that thing? :chortle: Every pic I see of that target get's worse :doh:


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> Grimace.....you gonna tell me that you had your camera the other day and the only pic you took was of a stinkin' chewie target ukey:
> 
> Sarge what's the cut on that thing? :chortle: Every pic I see of that target get's worse :doh:


lol.. no I actually didn't carry my camera.. was afraid of rain. That pic came from Hinky's phone. He texted it to me as I was shooting with the quote "not bad for 4 spots shooters"..


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. no I actually didn't carry my camera.. was afraid of rain. That pic came from Hinky's phone. He texted it to me as I was shooting with the quote "not bad for 4 spots shooters"..


:thumb: They make things called Ziploc bags you know just incase :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: They make things called Ziploc bags you know just incase :wink:


True, but I didn't want to mess with it.. I plan to have the camera with me all weekend at DCWC. I think I may end up buying another camera sooner or later. Even my smaller camera is still a little big and heavy for carrying around a course. I had it with me two weekends ago at AAA.


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> True, but I didn't want to mess with it.. I plan to have the camera with me all weekend at DCWC. I think I may end up buying another camera sooner or later. Even my smaller camera is still a little big and heavy for carrying around a course. I had it with me two weekends ago at AAA.


Yea, and we haven't seen any pics from there yet.. :noidea: :set1_thinking: 

You need a pocket cam.. :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, and we haven't seen any pics from there yet.. :noidea: :set1_thinking:
> 
> You need a pocket cam.. :wink: :darkbeer:


yeah, I do need to get those on here. I didn't take that many, and they all have a funny looking guy shooting a Martin Shadowcat in them.. Speaking of which, that Shadowcat I mentioned a week or so ago in another thread is still in the classifieds calling my name. If I got around to listing the two Canon lenses I have for sale and got some extra hobby cash in my pockets, I think it would belong to me.


----------



## IGluIt4U

I saw that one.. :thumb: :tongue: :becky:

Sorry, I'm a Nikkor lens man.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> Sorry, I'm a Nikkor lens man.. :chortle: :chortle: :wink:


I'm sorry for you too! :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm sorry for you too! :chortle:


I actually have two Canon pocket digitals and love em..  The one I carry is one of those.. :thumb:


----------



## golfingguy27

IGluIt4U said:


> I actually have two Canon pocket digitals and love em..  The one I carry is one of those.. :thumb:


Yeah, my SLR is a D50, and my point and shoot is a Canon SX10 which I got because it has a 20x zoom and image stabilization. Don't really need either of those for snapping pics on the course.


----------



## IGluIt4U

No, but.. the pocket one I have is an IS (870) cam.. it sure comes in handy for the lowlight hunting/scouting pics I snap with it (even tho it has a bitty lens).. :thumb:

The best thing about a pocket camera, is you can take it everywhere.. I have taken mine places where no sane man would take an SLR.. :nono: 

A pelican case or similar for whitewater canoeing up North, a ziploc bag for a rainy day field shoot down here.. what's not to like? :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I have been carrying a Sony with a Leica lens....as you guys have seen I work that sucker out :chortle: and I am getting used to it :wink:

The pics I post don't look as good as they do on my computer because they are downsized....but once you save them and look at the "full size" I am even amazed at some of the good pics I get. 

I still haven't figured it out during the winter months....but outside the pics are money


----------



## IGluIt4U

You can't go wrong with a Leica lens either.. they rock.. :thumb:

I know the pic quality of a pocket digital is not any comparison to a full sized SLR digital, but.. the convenience factor far outweighs the SLR's, at least when trying to shoot too.. :chortle: :chortle:

There ain't no way I'd lug a 'slung over my shoulder' camera on the field course.. :nono:


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> Grimace.....you gonna tell me that you had your camera the other day and the only pic you took was of a stinkin' chewie target ukey:
> 
> Sarge what's the cut on that thing? :chortle: Every pic I see of that target get's worse :doh:


Jarlicker told me a couple of weeks ago that a good shooter could shoot his whole course and NEVER cut a target.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U

Spoon13 said:


> Jarlicker told me a couple of weeks ago that a good shooter could shoot his whole course and NEVER cut a target.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That bunny needs no cut.. if you shoot it properly..


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> You can't go wrong with a Leica lens either.. they rock.. :thumb:
> 
> I know the pic quality of a pocket digital is not any comparison to a full sized SLR digital, but.. the convenience factor far outweighs the SLR's, at least when trying to shoot too.. :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> There ain't no way I'd lug a 'slung over my shoulder' camera on the field course.. :nono:


exactly....I have a little camera holder that stays on my quiver. When I go to the range it goes in there no matter what. 

I would tote a big camera around no problem.....I would just keep it in a Sweet Seat :wink: It would be nice to take better pics from distance or better pics period. One of my hidden passions is photography....I LOVE snapping away as you of all people probably noticed :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> Jarlicker told me a couple of weeks ago that a good shooter could shoot his whole course and NEVER cut a target.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok....so what about the rest of us 

I have found that most times unless it's a cut over a few yards or one of the longer targets....if you make a good shot it's still gonna be in the dot. If a target is 55 yds and you shoot it for 55 and make a good shot but the cut is a 2 yds your still gonna be in the dot....just the top part of it....maybe a Jarlicker if the shot breaks and your sitting in the middle of the X....and OT2 confirms that...at least for my setup anyway


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> That bunny needs no cut.. if you shoot it properly..


I haven't shot that bunny of course....but I am guessing the biggest problem with that target would be getting over the target layout and actually holding on the dot. 

Just put the pin were it needs to be and let it eat


----------



## psargeant

tabarch said:


> what degree is the angle of the dangle for that there bunny?


It really depends if you shoot it top down, or bottom up...

If you go with bottom up, its really steep by the last arrow, but I've never actually measured it with a clinometer...I have a hard time getting my bow loaded and to full draw with my Stab banging into that cliff at 20 ft...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't shot that bunny of course....but I am guessing the biggest problem with that target would be getting over the target layout and actually holding on the dot.
> 
> Just put the pin were it needs to be and let it eat


Bingo - I don't worry about the cut - just hold on the X or maybe the bottom of the X and "most" of the time I hit them all. If I miss, it is normally left or right due to the footing. The 35 & 30 footings are pretty good and the 25 isn't too bad, but just wait till you get to the 20.

The 3 biggest factors in shooting this target good:
1) Position of the sun - late afternoon and you'll be looking directly at the sunset.
2) Which side you wind up shooting from - heck I've been known to plan from target 1 on the front half so I'd be on the correct side of target 16 on the back half. But you'll have to shoot it to find out which side has the best footings. 
3) The order you shoot the targets - top down or bottom up. But, again, you'll have to apply your own logic.

There's another target at DCWC that very little is ever said about, but it surely gets a lot of folks. It's 3 targets after this one and is the 25 yarder. You're standing in the bottom of a ditch shooting up hill again. It's not the hill that will get you, it's the ditch bank in front of you that kinda hinders your normal drawing form when you have a long stab.


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> Grimace.....you gonna tell me that you had your camera the other day and the only pic you took was of a stinkin' chewie target ukey:
> 
> Sarge what's the cut on that thing? :chortle: Every pic I see of that target get's worse :doh:


I don't cut it at all...and keep in mind Sarge Jr. is only about 4'10" maybe a little less...


Spoon13 said:


> Jarlicker told me a couple of weeks ago that a good shooter could shoot his whole course and NEVER cut a target.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are only 2 targets I cut at DCWC, and even then only a few clicks...


Brown Hornet said:


> Ok....so what about the rest of us
> 
> I have found that most times unless it's a cut over a few yards or one of the longer targets....if you make a good shot it's still gonna be in the dot. If a target is 55 yds and you shoot it for 55 and make a good shot but the cut is a 2 yds your still gonna be in the dot....just the top part of it....maybe a Jarlicker if the shot breaks and your sitting in the middle of the X....and OT2 confirms that...at least for my setup anyway


:nod:



Brown Hornet said:


> I haven't shot that bunny of course....but I am guessing the biggest problem with that target would be getting over the target layout and actually holding on the dot.
> 
> Just put the pin were it needs to be and let it eat


That's really the trickiness with most of Joe's target set ups. There isn't a ton of terrain around DCWC, but what there is Jarlicker used in sneaky ways...holding solid can be a challenge, as well as keeping your bubble where it should be...problem is you generally don't notice the issue walking up to the target, takes the first arrow or 2 to figure it out ...plus some of the footings are bad bad bad...


----------



## jarlicker

The Dcwc Birdie's worst possible angle is 40 degrees. Top target at 20 feet.
32 degrees shooting at the bottom dot at 20 feet


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> The Dcwc Birdie's worst possible angle is 40 degrees. Top target at 20 feet.
> 32 degrees shooting at the bottom dot at 20 feet


Screw that thing.....trust me you don't want to shoot the 20fter at the the top dot :nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Here is a link to some pics I took of the range at DCWC....Jarlicker you have put together a heck of a range my friend :darkbeer:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1210832


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> Here is a link to some pics I took of the range at DCWC....Jarlicker you have put together a heck of a range my friend :darkbeer:


eeerr.. think you forgot the link..:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> eeerr.. think you forgot the link..:darkbeer:


I think you have had to many :darkbeer: It's right there


----------



## Spoon13

*Yadkin Archers*

Here are the pics of Yadkin Archers I took on Saturday. Gotta love that place.

http://archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1057845716&posted=1#post1057845716


----------



## JayMc

I dumped some from a 900 round in northern Alabama in this thread...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1222456


----------



## JayMc

Broken Arrow Archery Club - Nashville, TN. Targets 1-14

Broken Arrow West 1/2


----------



## DHawk2

A few pics from or scheduled round on Saturday the 12th. They got 3 targets in when the clouds opened up. Made for a very short round.


----------



## DHawk2

The last target they got to shoot and the result.


----------



## The G

Yeah I just started shooting this type of archery.
I think it is the best type of archery out there.
hows everybodys score doing?
tys for posting the pics


----------



## Flyin6

DHawk2 said:


> A few pics from or scheduled round on Saturday the 12th. They got 3 targets in when the clouds opened up. Made for a very short round.


Whats with those boxes in the ground making the footing level?


----------



## gryfox00

Has anybody shot a field archery course set on the largest morrel bag. Our club is mostly 3d but I want to try some field archery. we currently have 14 targets outside that we use ( morrels) was wondering if I could get away with using them? If not what would you guys suggest? any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

T Minus and Counting .....



Yadkin Field Archery 

Yadkinville, North Carolina :cow:


----------



## Seneca Archer

Wow some great looking courses. I would love to shoot each and every one. Especially Wales :thumbs_up

I can't believe no one's posted our course at Falcon Archer's in Cecil PA. 






























I'll take some new ones this spring and post 'em up....

SA


----------



## I BOW 2

We use them on our local range as well as the NFAA national tournaments. They are 30" x 32" so you can put 4 of the 35cm targets on them but there will be no margin for moving the targets around when pass thrus develope. You will have to re settle the bag for that. You will want the bag to move a little bit but not to swing freely. This helps the bag to absorb the impact without a quick pass thru. Unless you have access to target material to build a bigger bale these work well. Ken


----------



## Brown Hornet

just in case you were wondering.....all of my pics are BACK in this thread :cheers:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> :thumb: They make things called Ziploc bags you know just incase :wink:


Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might actually have a reason to come here again...


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might actually have a reason to come here again...


Exactly :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Rega

2012 WFAC Miramar Argentina


----------



## RatherBArchery

How can you concentrate with that view????????????????????


----------



## field14

Brad Rega said:


> View attachment 1552704
> View attachment 1552705
> 
> 
> 2012 WFAC Miramar Argentina


Wow, what with the land/sea breezes...you had BETTER concentrate! If it is anything like shooting on the Azores or in Guam, those breezes can be very, very, very tricky indeed! AND, they are always there, too; at least on those islands they were constant.

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet

RatherBArchery said:


> How can you concentrate with that view????????????????????


You can barely concentrate without the view :chortle:


----------



## EPLC

*You don't see this one every day!*

While shooting at Granby Sportsman's Club in MA we were scoring the 65 yarder when I looked back at where we just shot from. Looking down at us was this big black bear (He's dead center in the picture). Quite a thrill... And at Nenameseck they also have some pretty big woodpeckers!


----------



## ahunter55

some pics from Iowa State NFAA Target & NFAA State Field championships last couple weeks.


----------



## ahunter55

2014 NFAA Nationals Yankton, S.D.


----------



## RobbJ

Great pictures everyone. I just got back into flingin' arrows and I'm loving field archery. We have a couple walking courses here and there are a couple up by my mom's house in NorCal. With any luck I'll be adding to the pics here.


----------



## ahunter55

zero & 15" of snow on the ground.. Can't wait till outdoor Field shooting starts.


----------



## Wayne338

Awesome Lee.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Let's get some current pics on this thread.....


----------



## ahunter55

A 2018 thread. Anyone shooting Field? I love Field & Hunter Round. Covid killed most events lst year. Summer winding down, so not much left..


----------



## Hikari

I was hoping to join a field tournament this year. COVID is just keeping me away. Thanks for the images. Something to ponder for 2022.


----------



## Drivenwelding

Brown Hornet said:


> I may never get approved then:doh:


Funny


----------



## jeters66535




----------

